# Show Harness - What should I get?



## bunni1900 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello! I am new to the driving world and have a mare that I have been training to drive. She is doing great (had a great start with a friend of mine) and am looking into getting a show/work harness. The harness I have works fine but isn't very good quality nor was it made for such a small horse. (she is 31.5" and refined) What should I get to fit her properly that is show quality but workable? What do you use, where did you get it, brand, material, and how do you like it?

Here she is in my current harness


----------



## Sandee (Aug 10, 2013)

google Ozark Mtn Tack. They have several harness at different prices. It's going to depend on what you want to use it for. Is it showing in Carriage shows or Breed shows ( one needs britching while the other doesn't) or just driving trails?


----------



## bunni1900 (Aug 10, 2013)

Showing and trails.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 10, 2013)

Ozark MT is good and so is Star Lake Tack. Either of those places should help make sure the harness fits, which may require swapping parts. For example, you may need a A size for most things, but maybe a longer girth (which we needed). I would also suggest that you get breeching which can be removed for breed shows but used for everything else. All our harnesses are leather but that is personal preference. We have 3 of the lowest price ones at Star Lake that were about $250 each with breeching, plus we have an extra bridle or two. Then we have a CDE-type harness from Chimacum Tack that was more $$ and a very nice Bode Miller CDE-type show harness that cost even more. Both of these are for CDEs or American Driving Society Pleasure Driving Shows.

Before you order, be sure you know what color harness you want and what type hardware. All of ours are black leather with CHROME hardware, which is probably not as common as brass but we like the look with our pintos plus it is easier to clean. The harness hardware should match your cart hardware.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2013)

To me the bridle is the hardest part to fit. The rest of the harness can be tweaked pretty much, but the bridle/blinders are critical. Whatever harness you choose, be sure the bridle fits properly and don't be satisfied until it does.

I do not think any harness is perfect, so be prepared to tweak the parts (such as the girth!).

I would definitly choose one that had breeching with it. Double straps on the breeching is desireable IMO.

Very pretty girl, and congratulations on your progress!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 11, 2013)

You won't go wrong with any harness from Ozark. They have all ranges of price, too.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Aug 12, 2013)

I would also suggest Miniexpress. They have several types of harness from pleasure to show, and have an "extra small" size which may be what you are looking for. The bridle and girth are the most important to get sized correctly. Another good sorce of harness is Iowa Valley Carriage. All their harnesses are custom sized and sell for reasonable prices. They have both Beta and leather. We have harnesses from both places and have been bery pleased.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Aug 12, 2013)

I love my show harness from star lake tack. It was less expensive than the comparable ozark brand.


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2013)

Ideally, I'd have one for trails and a different one for shows. For showing, I'd pick a Lutke.


----------



## Sandee (Aug 12, 2013)

Some of us might "pick" a Lutke but can't afford to buy one.


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2013)

We all have budgets and opinions.


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a boy that is 31.5 with the refined head. I find the problem with the bridles etc being to long and then to small at the top because he is wider. Most of the time I have to take off the brow bands and swap them out and have a hole punch handy to punch more holes almost all the time.


----------



## susanne (Aug 31, 2013)

As much as I love the look of the Lutke for AMHA and AMHR shows, you would never use one in either an ADS pleasure show, CDE or for trail, as it is a more delicate harness and lacks breeching. I lust after the Chimacum Comfy Fit harness, but it is best for CDE, ADS shows and trail, not for breed shows (at least not for upper level shows).

If you are looking for one harness that is suitable for both trail and show, I would go with the Ozark Mtn Minitack Carriage Harness (or perhaps start out with the Ozark Pleasure Harness or the equivalent). It's a great looking harness that will do well in the show ring, whether it be breed show or ADS and has a choice of side or overcheck; it comes with breeching and is substantial enough for trail, beginning CDE and ADS shows. It holds its value well, so if you decide to upgrade later you should have no trouble selling it (providing you take care of it).


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Aug 31, 2013)

I bought the pleasure harness from Mini Express. I've had it for the past 4 years- using it for work and show (after it's cleaned). It's not the fanciest harness but it gets the job done.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2013)

Keep in mind, if you are looking for a SHOW harness, those Lutke's are synthetic and easily cleaned / maintained. With minimal care, they will be beautiful for decades.


----------



## diamond c (Sep 6, 2013)

I got my team harness from double tt tack and am very happy with it. Looks good enough to show in my opinion ( although I don't right now ) fits good and wears well.


----------



## CZP1 (Sep 6, 2013)

For a first harness you can't go wrong with one from Ozark or Star Lake tack. If you prefer a no maintenance one, then go for the biothane/betat (non-shiney) if you want more a or refined and "showy" harness you might want the shiny biothane. I personally have had both and prefer the look of the leather ones. It molds with the horse as the biothane/beta (not shiny) doesn't give an much as the leather one. The bridle will be hard to fit off the rack perse, you might have to switch out a couple of pieces.

Another one is Iowa Valley Carriage or Driving Essentials,. The people are both wonderful to deal with and will swap out any pieces that don't fit. I would suggest getting breeching to for any trail work you do. It is the brakes for the horse. You can take it off in the show ring. You will also need a check if you are showing in the breed shows. I compete in CDE/HDT and have one from Driving Essentials. They also offer a betathane one that is same style as the leather harness they have for miniatures. Another vendor is Country Carriages, they IMO are the best place that offer a great beta harness and Claudette has fit many miniatures. And a wealth of knowledge too!

Depending on your price range you can find cheap ones on ebay that will not hold up. I have a couple friends that purchased from the bay and within a couple drives the junk fell apart. You may be able to find something used on the saleboard. You don't have to spend a mortgage payment for a harness just find something that will fit your pocketbook and horse and is safe.

Good luck!


----------

